# By a twist of fate



## Alisson Pereira

Dag.

Wat zou ik moeten zeggen om dat uit te drukken in het Nederlands? Klopt mijn volgende zin?

> By a twist of fate I met her in a bus that I wasn't supposed to be.
> Door ironie van het noodlot ontmoette ik haar in een bus dat ik niet moet zijn.

Mijn WB geeft me ''ommekeer van het lot'' aan, dus kan ik dit dan zeggen?

> Door ommekeer van het lot ontmoette ik haar in een bus dat ik niet moet zijn.

Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## eno2

*Translate 'fate' from English to Dutch



			fate
		
Click to expand...

*


> , the ~ (destinylot)
> 
> lotsbestemming, de ~ (v) Noun
> lot, de ~ Noun
> [*][*][*][*][*][*]*fate*, the ~ (destinylot)
> 
> levenslot, het ~ Noun
> [*][*][*][*][*][*]*fate*, the ~ (unfortunate positiondestinylot)
> 
> noodlot, de ~ Noun
> ongelukkig lot, znw. Noun
> [*][*][*][*][*]



Alleen jij kan weten of je lot moet gebruiken, of levenslot, of noodlot. Als het een vloek was haar te ontmoeten, als het leidde tot een tragedie, gebruik dan noodlot.


De geijkte uitdrukking luidt:
*Door een speling van het lot *ontmoette ik haar op  een bus waar  ik niet geacht werd te  zijn.     Door ommekeer van het lot ontmoette ik haar in een bus dat ik niet moet zijn. P.S. Het is me ook overkomen, dat met die bus. Maar dat was het noodlot.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Door een speling van het lot





Alisson Pereira said:


> in a bus that I wasn't supposed to be


Dat is geen goed Engels. Bedoel je: "a bus I wasn't supposed to [be on]/[take]"?


----------



## eno2

Ik heb het in elk geval al preventief zo vertaald.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

heypresto said:


> No. I think you mean: By a twist of fate I met her *on* a bus that I wasn't supposed to be *on*.
> 
> You were, of course, both physically _inside_ the bus, but we would say that you were both _on_ the bus



Misschien ben ik de man die hier de meeste fouten maakt.


----------



## ThomasK

Eigenlijk kan je gewoon zeggen: *"Toevallig/ Per toeval..."* Een speling van het lot" lijkt te impliceren dat het een heel bijzondere zaak is, lijkt mij. Je hebt ook "*een samenloop van omstandigheden*" (a _coincidence_).


----------



## eno2

Spelingen van het lot zijn ook toevalligheden maar drukken inderdaad iets bijzonders  uit.

Hier kan het  om  de eerste ontmoeting van levenspartners gaan. Doordat hij de verkeerde bus nam.
Door een speling van het lot miste ik het vliegtuig dat vervolgens neerstortte.

'Door een samenloop van omstandigheden' gaat niet in de voorbeeldzin van de openingspost omdat er hier maar één bepalende omstandigheid  is: dat hij de verkeerde bus nam of in elk geval niet verondersteld was op die bus te zijn.

Het gaat wel in het vliegtuigvoorbeeld, omdat het daar wel om een samenloop kan gaan. Er was een algemene vervoer staking en mijn auto was in de garage. Als ik gewoon ziek was, dan was dat ook maar één omstandigheid.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik associeer nu enkel verwante uitdrukkingen, hoor. Dat vind ik altijd leuk, en mogelijk interessant voor wie Nederlands leert...  Ik ga er nog eens over nadenken hoe wij de uitdrukkingen gebruiken... Lijkt mij verduiveld niet eenvoudig.


----------

